# Tonsils



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Not sure if I am posting this in the correct place (my apologies)
My DH has had a huge tonsil for as far as I can remember and has always had tonsillitis on and off over the years, this year he had a really bad bout of tonsillitis and had been ill for 3-4 months of this year   , 2 weeks ago he had his tonsils finally removed the poor love.  I was just wondering if his "bad" tonsils could have affected his fertility in someway? I may be barking up the wrong tree but would be interested to hear what others thought


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Has he had sperm analysis done in the past? Have there been issues reported with quality?

You wouldn't expect any long term effects from tonsillitis but, generally speaking, ill health in men can have a detrimental effect on sperm quality. It does recover though.


----------

